# [VCD/SVCD erstellen] 11 Std. Video....



## Sliver (1. November 2002)

*[SVCD, VCD erstellen] 11 Std. Video....*

Grüße,

ich habe ca. 11 Stunden Film im AVI-Format aus den Ferien mit gebracht, das soll jetzt auf CD gebrannt werden damit die ganze Familie nicht vor dem Moni hocken muss. *g*

Meine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich AVI Filme auf CD als VCD oder SVCD? Und wenn möglich in ein Menü wie eine Kapitel auswahl. Habe gehört das die erst ins Mpeg-Format umgeschrieben werden müssen, stimmt das? Wenn ja, wie mache ich das?


mfg
Sliver


----------



## goela (1. November 2002)

11h Videomaterial habe ich auch von meinem letzten Urlaub mitgebracht! Allerdings habe ich das Ganze auf 2h45min gekürzt mit Sound und geschickten Überblendungen versehen, so dass es trotz der beachtlichen Länge noch als kurzweilig zu bezeichnen ist!

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, unabhängig davon ob Du eine SVCD oder VCD erstellen willst, erst mal das Material zu kürzen! Klar beginnt damit die Arbeit!!! Aber das wird Dir Deine Familie danken!!! Spulen ist nähmlich nicht so cool!

Welche Programme Du für den Videoschnitt verwenden kannst?
- Premiere (Trail downloadbar - also kostenlos)
- MovieXone (kostenlos)
- Virtual Dub (Freeware)

Fürs einlesen bzw. Szenen grabben verwende ich:
- Scenalyzer Live (kostenpflichtig)
- Scenalyzer (Freeware) Nicht ganz so komfortabel aber auch hier lassen sich die Szenen bequem splitten!

Nun aber zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage:
Für das Erstellen des Rohmaterial für eine VCD/SVCD empfiehlt sich TMPEG (das ultimative Tool für VCD,SVCD - kostenlos).
Damit kannst Du Dein Videomaterial von AVI in MPEG-I (VCD) oder MPEG-II (SVCD) umrechnen lassen. Geht relativ einfach, da es nun bei den neuen Versionen einen Assistenten gibt, der die Grundeinstellungen vornimmt!

Für das anschliessende Brennen der VCD, SVCD kann ich NERO empfehlen. Damit kannst Du ein Menü erstellen, damit Du Deine einzelne Szenen anspringen kannst.
Erstelle nur SVCD's, wegen der Bildqualität! Probier aber zuerst aus, ob Dein Player diese liest! Ganz wichtig!

Im Internet findest Du tonnenweise Tips, Tricks und Hinweise über das Erstellen von VCD, SVCDs. Aber mit den Grundeinstellungen bei TMPEG bekommst Du schon verwendbare Resultate!

Noch Fragen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. November 2002)

wow...

PS: 11h wirst du aber nicht auf eine CD bekommen!
Auf eine SVCD passen ca 30-45min rauf.


----------



## Gi.Joe (1. November 2002)

Die Frage ist eher, *wer* guckt sich 11h an ?

Du solltest wirklich *nur* das beste und aufregenste herrausschneiden, das passt ebstimmt auf ne svcd, oder halt 2!

Geht mir genauso, dann filmt man noch das, und das und das is auch noch wichtig


----------



## goela (1. November 2002)

Bei mir waren es 5 CD's für meinen 2h45min Urlaubsfilm - SVCD, Bitrate 2400!!!


----------



## Sliver (1. November 2002)

Danke erstmal@ goela hat mir sehr geholfen. Mit dem schneiden war mir klar. Dafür hab ich auch die nötigen Programme da ich selbst Hobbyfilmer bin. 

Das ich das ganze nicht auf eine CD kriege war mir auch klar.  


Wo krieg ich TMPEG her? Und welches Nero brauch ich dazu?



Sers
Sliver


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. November 2002)

TMPG: chip.de

Nero: 5.5 sollte reichen. Da gibt es eine Vorlage


----------



## MoMo (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *TMPG: chip.de*


 Lieber nicht! Die sind zurzeit sowas von lahm mit ihrem blöden Highspeed-Ticket


----------



## Sliver (2. November 2002)

Was für einstellungen nehme ich denn bei tmpeg?
am anfang hab ich S-VCD PAL gewählt aber danach, weis ich net was ich nehmen soll...


Sers
Sliver


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. November 2002)

Habe ich da nicht sogar mal ein Tutorial zu gemacht?
Ich denke schon...

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du mal danach suchen. Der Post heißt irgendwas mit "Tutorial: xxx" mehr weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## goela (4. November 2002)

Ich habe schon viel mit dem Erstellen einer SVCD experimentiert! Meine Erfahrungen sind die, dass Du mit den Grundeinstellungen, die Dir der TMPEG Wizard liefert durchaus schon sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielst!

Meine Erfahrungen sind:
TMPEG:
- Hast Du Dein Video mit LP (Longplay) aufgenommen, so wirst Du je nach Szene (schnelle bewegte Szenen, viel Details) deutliche Kompressionsartefakte (Klötzchen) erkennen können. Diese bekommst Du auch mit noch so herumprobieren nicht weg - kannst diese aber mit Pass2 Berechnung reduzieren!!!!
- Pass2 erzeugt das beste Ergebnis, dauert aber auch am Längsten! Gerade bei LP gefilmten Videos.
- Bitrate nicht höher als 2600Bit/s (Sound und Video) Habe immer das Maximum ausgeschöpft: 2600Bit/s - 192KB/s (Audio) = 2400 Bit/s Einstellung für Video!
- Filter Noise-Reduction verwenden (Berechnung wird länger)
- Smooth Filter bringt nicht viel
- GOP-Struktur modifizieren hat bei mir nicht viel gebracht - Experteneinstellungen!

NERO:
- Einzelne Kapitel haben den Vorteil, dass Du diese direkt ansprechen kannst: Kann aber Player aus dem Tritt bringen (PIONEER DV444)
- Menü wird bei einer SVCD je nach Player nicht richtig dargestellt! Gestreckt!!!!

Hier ein kleines Tutorial:
- http://www.blafusel.de/svcd.html


----------

